# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  طلب صغنوووووووووووووووط

## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 


ممكن يا اعضاء يا حلوووين يا امامير تعملو ريبورت لهاد الحساب ع الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001297917855



 :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:

----------


## غسان

_ههههههههههه ... ليش يعني .. اموره البنت ؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لو طالب عروس :36 1 7[1]:  :36 1 7[1]:  :36 1 7[1]:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسان انت اعمل وبقلك  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]ممممممممممم ... مع اني مش مقتنع .. وخايف يوم القيامه اتحاسب ليش سلختها  ريبورت وانا ما بعرفها .. بس يالله بتموني [/align]_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel: 
يسلمو يسلمو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]تم مها سلختها 4 مني ومن اخواني .. [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ان شاء الله يتم  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ريبورت يا مها خربطان واعملنا طلب صداقه مالها إشي بلاش اضيعنا

----------

